# should I? 1756 G3 flats



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

I been wanting a flats boat with a poling platform for a long time. I currently have a 2009 1756 G3 flat jon boat with all the bells and whistles. I'm debating adding a platform to it but im not sure if its worth it that's why im here. It runs super skinny water already and drafts super shallow and it very light. I wouldn't mind one of those new aluminum xpress skiffs but my boat is paid for. My question is should I convert if to a poling style aluminum skiff or just sell it? here is a few pics.


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

That dock in the second picture looks familiar.


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

jmrodandgun said:


> That dock in the second picture looks familiar.


Bason marina or gator cove as its called now.


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

A paid for boat is a great item to have.

Why not give it a try. G3s are great boats.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

That is a good boat for Louisiana. I would have sold my soul for that Bimini top on more than a few occasions. I wouldn't get rid of it and I wouldn't put a platform on that boat. We ran a Cajun Special of similar dimensions with a 2-stroke 70 Yami. It always poled poorly from the stern because the motor, fuel and batteries were all back there. Yours sits in the water like it is set up the same. A platform would look cool, but be useless. If you placed it far enough back to clear the motor, you'll loose draft due to increased squat and it would still pole poorly. Ours poled backwards from the bow fairly well, so an 18" tall casting platform would be a better expenditure IMO and won't make you get rid of the Bimini top.

We also had an 18' Xpress with the Hyper-lift hull. It is built like a tank. They had an excellent reputation back in the early 90's, but I have heard grumbling online recently that makes me think they are cutting some corners now. If you go that route, look very closely two or three times before you commit. Hopefully the online chatter is just white noise. That skiff of theirs gave us hope that the aluminum manufacturers might get in to the skiff game, but they made an 18.5' aluminum skiff that weighs in over 950# w/o motor. All the junk is still in the trunk based on the way it floats in the promo pics. It will not pole any better than what you have. If they offered it in a stripped down 400-450# tiller jonboat version, they'd be on to something.

Nate


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

WhiteDog70810 said:


> That is a good boat for Louisiana. I would have sold my soul for that Bimini top on more than a few occasions. I wouldn't get rid of it and I wouldn't put a platform on that boat. We ran a Cajun Special of similar dimensions with a 2-stroke 70 Yami. It always poled poorly from the stern because the motor, fuel and batteries were all back there. Yours sits in the water like it is set up the same. A platform would look cool, but be useless. If you placed it far enough back to clear the motor, you'll loose draft due to increased squat and it would still pole poorly. Ours poled backwards from the bow fairly well, so an 18" tall casting platform would be a better expenditure IMO and won't make you get rid of the Bimini top.
> 
> We also had an 18' Xpress with the Hyper-lift hull. It is built like a tank. They had an excellent reputation back in the early 90's, but I have heard grumbling online recently that makes me think they are cutting some corners now. If you go that route, look very closely two or three times before you commit. Hopefully the online chatter is just white noise. That skiff of theirs gave us hope that the aluminum manufacturers might get in to the skiff game, but they made an 18.5' aluminum skiff that weighs in over 950# w/o motor. All the junk is still in the trunk based on the way it floats in the promo pics. It will not pole any better than what you have. If they offered it in a stripped down 400-450# tiller jonboat version, they'd be on to something.
> 
> Nate


Thanks for the good advice. I may just keep using my cooler on the front deck as a casting platform. I went look at the new 2015 express skiff at bent marine and the batteries are in the center console and the fuel tank is up forward in the bow. They only had the 18' version, I wanted to see the 16' version. Any thoughts on the 16' xpress skiff?


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

G3615 said:


> ...the batteries are in the center console and the fuel tank is up forward in the bow. ... ... Any thoughts on the 16' xpress skiff?


That is good to hear. I'm glad they aren't making a white, pointy bass boat like I suspected. The squat in the stern must be because of that 115 they had on it. You just can't counter balance that big behemoth on the stern.

I like light and simple, so I am highly biased and all my opinions are based on the spec sheet, not experience. Thus warned, my thoughts on the 16' are the same. It is too heavy for the size and needs too big of a motor to be a backwater skiff. They are both too wide (83") to pole well IMO. I guess they are flats boats and they don't claim to be microskiffs and that is okay, but I want to see an aluminum manufacturer commit to the microskiff concept and make a narrow 18' minimalist hull that is powered by a small tiller outboard.

Realistically, I think either of the Xpress skiffs would be very nice to fish out of if you expect what they can give, but I don't think either will improve on what your current hull can do.

Nate


----------



## CoolRunnings (Oct 18, 2012)

G3615 said:


>


Sight casting could easily be done with this boat. A raised platform on the front is the direction I would go with this, not one on the back.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

Your larger challenge is where to put push pole holders. Probably need to go with one of these Superstick telescopic push poles that you can collapse and just lay in the boat and not worry about breaking it. I use the 12' model from the bow of my skiff all the time when fishing solo, and it works great. Probably want the 17' if you're going to pole from a platform in over 2' of water. 

http://thesuperstick.com/

I noticed those guys on the xpress skiff page are using a wooden pole with the duck bill attachment. Now that's *******, and based on the length would suck to pole from the platform. Jus Say'n and I'm from South Louisiana.


----------



## JaxLaxFish (Aug 23, 2010)

MariettaMike said:


> Your larger challenge is where to put push pole holders. Probably need to go with one of these Superstick telescopic push poles that you can collapse and just lay in the boat and not worry about breaking it. I use the 12' model from the bow of my skiff all the time when fishing solo, and it works great. Probably want the 17' if you're going to pole from a platform in over 2' of water.
> 
> http://thesuperstick.com/
> 
> I noticed those guys on the xpress skiff page are using a wooden pole with the duck bill attachment. Now that's *******, and based on the length would suck to pole from the platform. Jus Say'n and I'm from South Louisiana.


Before you go buying the super stick check out the strongarm products push pole holders. I didn't see them on the website's product list but I'm sure they would be willing to make some up for you. 

http://www.skinnyskiff.com/2013/07/25/strongarm-products-project-jonboat/


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

No Platform on that boat. It will look cool, but be frustrating. The weight is too far back. Get a tiller extension for your trolling motor and stand on a cooler on the front.

Save your pennies for a while then sell the G3 and get a poling skiff. I have seen too many people try to turn boats like this in to poling skiffs and I have yet to see one that pops up in posts year after year. Most sell their boat to get a poling skiff.


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

CurtisWright said:


> No Platform on that boat. It will look cool, but be frustrating. The weight is too far back. Get a tiller extension for your trolling motor and stand on a cooler on the front.
> 
> Save your pennies for a while then sell the G3 and get a poling skiff. I have seen too many people try to turn boats like this in to poling skiffs and I have yet to see one that pops up in posts year after year. Most sell their boat to get a poling skiff.


Exactly what Im thinking. I decided to keep the G3 as it is and just get a skimmer skiff for now so I can have my poling fix haha. Thanks for all the input and advice. This forum is awesome. What are you guys thoughts on the skimmer skiff 14ft ?


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

JaxLaxFish said:


> check out the strongarm products push pole holders. /


His Bimini top mount/clips and cleats are already taking up the edge where you would mount those.


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

Well I pulled the trigger and gave it a shot. Here is how she is now.


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

Everything seems to fit up quite nicely; platform and PP holders. I think it was a good addition, and that boat is now well equipped to adapt to many conditions.
Cool beans.


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

So how does it pole?


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

devrep said:


> So how does it pole?


I only was able to take it out once due to the weather and wind down here in south Louisiana. It wont compare to a technical poling skiff as far as tracking and quietness but It poled good actually. I only put 11 gallons of fuel since the tank is in the rear and I was alone just trying it out. To my surprise it poled easily and tracked decent. It will def work for where im using it.

I wasn't going to do the rear platform at first until I spoke with a florida guide fisherman named Capt Ron Hueston and watched one of his episodes with a G3 1756 poling the flats in the everglades.


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

Whiskey Angler said:


> Everything seems to fit up quite nicely; platform and PP holders. I think it was a good addition, and that boat is now well equipped to adapt to many conditions.
> Cool beans.


I agree. Its definitely not a technical skiff but it works and its well rounded.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

That looks great. Now when you get to shallow to run the TM just sneak up on them poling. It should sell for more now.


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

Was able to sneek up on a few pumpkins. Enjoying the heck out of this!







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

.


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)




----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

Blue tails!


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

.


----------



## Ties2Flys (Feb 11, 2016)

Nice!! And you kept some pennies in your pocket. You should get years of enjoyment with this setup.


----------



## Wvidal (May 8, 2016)

G3615 said:


>


Where did you get the platform? I'm looking to put one on my G3.


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

I got it custom built from a aluminum fabrication shop. The shop is called sterlings.


----------



## Wvidal (May 8, 2016)

G3615 said:


> I got it custom built from a aluminum fabrication shop. The shop is called sterlings.


Cool thanks


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

Wvidal said:


> Cool thanks


No problem.


----------



## jimsmicro (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks good. Needs a couple rod holders welded on it though!


----------



## G3615 (Oct 25, 2015)

I agree with you on the rod holders. Plans are to add them soon!


----------

